# is krazy glue safe in aquarium?



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

I want to build some walls using glass pebbles, I was wondering g if anyone knows if super glue is safe to use for this?

I have heard of people using it to glue their plants onto rocks but not sure it is safe for this use.

Is there another glue and where would I get it?

I did try aquarium silicone but it takes too long to set and my walls get misshapen before they dry.

Any suggestions?

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I wouldn't risk it. I would imagine there would be a good chance of toxins and chemicals leeching into the water...I doubt whatever makes Krazy glue do what it does is at all aquarium safe.
Usually the rule with sticky substances in the aquarium, at least in my book, is that if it doesn't say its aquarium safe, don't use it. You never know what sort of chemicals and things they use in stuff thats not made to go in aquariums. 

Now, the trick I've found when making things with Aquarium Silicone is that you have to do it gradually when you're working with heavy things like rocks and glass marbles. You need to do one row at a time, and be careful not to use TOO much silicone so it doesn't slide around a lot, let it set, then do another row. I know it takes a while, but IMO/E its worth it to wait and know your decoration is completely aquarium safe rather then risk the life of your fish.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Hot glue and "crazy" glue (cyanoacrylate) are both aquarium safe. You can actually use cyanoacrylate glue as liquid stitches in an emergency. Hard to get off, though.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Really? I always assumed it wouldn't be...I figured there were all kinds of things in most glues that could leech into the tank and stuff....always made me really nervous at least. xD

I remember hearing that Hot Glue was safe, but I also recall reading somewhere at some point that it dissolves or just sometimes outright refuses to stick? I'm not sure if thats true, so I just didn't bother trying to mention it as I wasn't totally positive.


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh, hot glue too? Wow, that open many more possibilities. Thanks!


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Food grade or aquarium silicon and epoxy are safe also

Rick


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

The solvent in cyanoacrylate adhesives evavporates completely leaving only pure acrylic plastic.

This is oversimplified. It's not really an evaporative solvent like old-tech glue. It doesn't actually evaporate; sort of combines with moisture and becomes part of the non-toxic acrylic.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

DragonFish said:


> I remember hearing that Hot Glue was safe, but I also recall reading somewhere at some point that it dissolves or just sometimes outright refuses to stick? I'm not sure if thats true, so I just didn't bother trying to mention it as I wasn't totally positive.


I use it in my tanks, it's essentially pvc once it dries. It does have some issues sticking to craft mesh/plastic canvas and terra cotta, but aside from that, it works quite well. I use it on my perler bead decor, because it also melts to the beads and makes everything stick together a little better.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

If you let hot glue "cure" so the speak, aka letting it sit 24 hours to completely harden and "set", it can become rock solid!! If letting it dry then putting it in... Well... It can and will fall apart. Take it from me. I know. ;-)


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh, well yes. xD I would figure with most anything leaving it to sit and set for a while after its been glued would be a good idea. But very, very cool! I'll definitely remember that from now on...perhaps I'll start getting crafty with some old rocks and marbles I have laying around myself!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Notice some of the plants in the store.... even Walmart... Cheap ones you could make for a third of the price!!!! Dollar store plants (soak to remove any potential leeching dyes), remove the metal if there is any, suction cups, rocks/marbles... There you go. Plants you made


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

The possibilities are endless...


----------



## TGIF (Jul 2, 2013)

This is amazing. Like... wow. Sooo many possibilities now! Going to take a trip to the dollar store soon....


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Mine has these round (metal free) shrubbery ball things. Totally a moss ball mimic. :lol:


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

I started making some caves last night, super glue works great but on some pebbles it just refuses to dry, i don't know why, all the pebbles are the same, so that makes it unstable to work with. 

I used the aquarium silicone and it works great, though it will take a few days to finish the caves because you do have to work in small stages and allow a few hours in between.


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Mine has these round (metal free) shrubbery ball things. Totally a moss ball mimic. :lol:


Got photos?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Bah I wish. Haven't got them yet but I want to  i'll find an online pic maybe


----------

